# SamBC 4.2.2 Streamprobleme durch Dual Core



## fightingwolf (19. Februar 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Sam BC 4.2.2 Instaliert habe ich das Program mit Firebird auf einem XP rechner der halt ein Dual Core ist.
Das Problem ist so bald ich den Stream Starte hängt sich der ganze rechner auf! ich habe das problem früher schon mal gehabt und mit einem Blocker? oder so was überbrückt, aber ich will einen der beiden kerne nicht dauerhaft blocken sondern eigendlich nur überspringen wen es ums streamen geht?.

Kennt sich jemand mit dem Problem vielleicht aus?

lg


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Februar 2011)

Hi,

erstens solltest du mal die aktuelle Version installieren (v4.7.4).
Zweitens wird es dir sicher helfen, wenn du dich an diese Vorgehensweise (LAME ACM Codec statt MP3 Normal Encoder) hältst:
http://support.spacialaudio.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=22376

Gruß
Martin


----------



## fightingwolf (22. Februar 2011)

Ich halte von der neuen version nicht so viel...
aber danke für die antwort werde ich dann auf jedenfall machen danke


----------

